
Holiday lights can interfere with WiFi - dnetesn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/12/01/are-your-holiday-lights-killing-your-wifi/?wpisrc=nl_draw
======
exabrial
Good thing Apple is having a war on ports... because you know, there's enough
wireless bandwidth for all of us to have gigabit wifi connections.

